

Did Twitter Just Kill TweetUp Minutes After Its Launch? - andre
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/24/did-twitter-just-kill-tweetup-minutes-after-its-launch/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)

======
andre
so they kill ads, what's next?

~~~
anigbrowl
ASCII porn :)

Seriously, I wouldn't be surprised if they started filtering links to adult
content, as they already to do avoid being a malware vector.

